# Custom Gator lure..Bahama Lures



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

I contacted Alan Wardle at Bahama Lures and he was able to do a custom UF lure i wanted done as a gift for a family friend. I provided the eyes that i cut off a keychain and he did the rest after we worked out a design and colors! i was VERY impressed with the level of customer service he provided and the quality of these lures. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

That's one good looking lure.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Great gift. Don't be surprised if that lure never touches the water. Alan is a great guy and a gifted lure maker.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Is it football season yet??? This was my attempt, not nearly as a quality piece as your customized Bahama Lure.


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

samoajoe said:


> Is it football season yet??? This was my attempt, not nearly as a quality piece as your customized Bahama Lure.


Nobody could make a quality lure with that on it!


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

eddiem84 said:


> Nobody could make a quality lure with that on it!


Give it a year or two and it will be in contention for the Grand Championship.


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

Pork, about how much did it cost? Great gift idea


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

$60 including 8 for shipping I'm sure it'd be a bit more for a bigger lure...the eyes on that one are 3/4"


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

eddiem84 said:


> Nobody could make a quality lure with that on it!


+1. Lol it's almost here


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Keel weighted and ready to catch. I would pull it.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Me too! I hope they do


----------

